# Musik mittels eines Interface aufnehmen



## tiecher (13. Juni 2009)

Hallo, ich gebe meine Musik über ein DJ Programm und einem Interface an meinen Mixer aus. Von dort gehe ich wieder über das Interface an meinen Rechner zurück. 

Ich suche ein, möglichst kostenloses, Programm zum Aufnehmen.

Audacity habe ich schon versucht aber das verfälscht die Musik komplett.

Wißt ihr noch Programme die ich nutzen kann, die ein Interface erkennen?


----------



## chmee (13. Juni 2009)

Ich befürchte, das Problem wird woanders liegen. Für die Problemfindung bedarf es aber noch einiger Infos. Ich denke, nicht Audacity ist das Problem.

1. Was für ein Interface ?
2. Was meinst Du mit Verfälschen ? Wie klingt es ?

mfg chmee


----------



## tiecher (13. Juni 2009)

Also, mein Interface ist von EDIROL die FA 66

Das Signal kommt an und ich Pegel es entsprechend ein vor der Aufnahme. Als Ergebnis kommt aber nur ein Minimaler Pegel heraus. Zudem fehlen die kompletten tiefen Frequenzen. Habe bereits Versucht diese nachträglich wieder anzuheben aber dadurch wurde das gesamte Aufgenommene Material absolut unhörbar


----------



## chmee (13. Juni 2009)

Versteh ich das richtig ? *Bevor* Du auf den Aufnahmeknopf drückst, klingt alles ok ?!
Wenn möglich stell doch irgendwo ein Audioschnippsel rein und ich/wir hören mal rein..

mfg chmee


----------



## tiecher (13. Juni 2009)

Ob es vor der Aufnahme ok klingt kann ich nicht sagen, da ich es nur anhand der Peek Anzeige einpegeln kann. Eine Soundausgabe über die Laptoplautsprecher funktioniert nicht wenn ich das Interface aktiviert habe.


----------



## bokay (14. Juni 2009)

Ich würde den Fehler erstmal bei Mischpult und Kabel suchen. Verbinde das Kabel, welches das Signal zurück in dein Interface schickt, mal mit einem Kopfhörer statt mit dem Eingang...


----------



## sight011 (14. Juni 2009)

http://www.thomann.de/de/edirol_fa66.htm

gib auch mal hier an, wie du das ganze genau verkabelt hast und wie die Einstellungen deranderen Regler sind ... wenn es imemrnoch nicht geht


----------



## chmee (14. Juni 2009)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn Du einen mit Audacity aufgenommenen Teil zur Verfügung stellst. Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein..

mfg chmee


----------



## tiecher (15. Juni 2009)

Also, vom Interface an nen Kopfhörer hab ich schon probiert da ist alles ganz normal. Also kanns nicht am Mixer liegen. 

Zur Verkabelung, ich gehe vom Laptop über die Firewire Schnittstelle an das Interface von dort aus gehe ich mit 2 Chinch Kabeln an 2 Kanäle vom Mixer. Vom Mixer aus gehe ich über den Master Out mit einem Chinch Kabel zurück ans Interface und über Firewire zurück an den Laptop.

Das Signal kommt ja auch am Rechner wieder an.

Wenn ich mal etwas Luft habe, dann schau ich mal ob ich ein Stück zur Verfügung stellen kann.


----------

